# Queen Elizabeth 2



## Lachlan

Hi all,

Since I finished my model of SS Oriana I have begun working on a model of QE2. I am building it at the same scale as the Oriana model - 1/96 which results in a model a little over 3 metres long. 

I am about a year into this build now and am finishing the detail of the stern and forward decks as necessary to allow me to turn the hull over, fair it and paint it. That is the messy part. I will apologise for the mess in the photos but it will get tidier after the hull is finished.

I am building QE2 because my wife and I spent three weeks on her not long before QE2 finished up and because she has many design links with Oriana. But mostly I think she is/was an elegant looking ships and was the last (I think) purpose built liner before blocks of flats came into vogue. 

When we were on QE2 crossing the South China Sea she was zipping along at 32.8 knots: not bad for a hull 40 years old and machinery 20 years old.

Some photos below together with a pic of the finished Oriana. I will post more when there's progress to show.

Cheers for now.


----------



## A.D.FROST

You do not mention the date,so I guess 1989 (20 year old engines?) you sailed on her,but she was re-engines in 86/87(steam to diesel)


----------



## John Briggs

Looks like another fine model on the way Lachlan.
I look forward to the update photos when you have progressed some more.

Best wishes


----------



## ben27

good day lachlan.m.13:38.re:QUEEN ELIZABETH 2.fine model.thank you for sharing.look forward to seeing completed model.regards ben27


----------



## Lachlan

First, we were on QE2 in 2008, in March which was about 6 months before she finished. Re-engining was done in 1988 I think, hence 40 years for the hull and 20 years for the machinery by 2008. I wonder if A.D. Frost is any relation to Jack Frost who co-authored the definitive story of the conception and design of QE2 and the financial arrangements behind her construction.

Secondly, hi to JB. I hope you are well. Progress on my model is glacial at times, but fairing and painting the hull will be a big step forward and good for show & tell. 

Thirdly, ben 27 thanks for your comments. This ship is a bit easier to model than Oriana was - fewer different deck spaces, simpler decks at the stern, fewer compound curves, no chine in the hull near the bow. But the Boat Deck on QE2 is a bit of a clutter of davits and railings and fittings so that will be a bit of a challenge.

Bye for now.


----------



## Lachlan

There has been progress since my last report about ten months ago. The hull has been painted although it might still need attention in places. The forward end of the superstructure is being roughed-in including the bridge/wheel house assembly. 

The accommodation was modified and expanded during the ship's life so I am currently grappling with the odd shapes aft of the bridge where these changes were made. Still, it is beginning to look pretty right. More reports in due course.


----------



## Lachlan

It's nearly two years since I last posted anything about the model of QE2 I am making. I am happy to say that there has been progress in that time.

The decks are all in place and I am now filling in detail on the boat deck prior to fitting the davits and boats. The tenders still have to be made and I am currently working on making the ladders, trying to make them similar to the unusual design of ladders that are/were on the ship.

The mast, funnel (not yet finished) swimming pool on One Deck aft and the hydraulic crane are sort of mini-models by themselves and they are mostly done.

The whole thing will need a lot of touching up and tidying up when it reaches that indeterminate point at which it will be declared finished. I reckon that's still a year away at least.

JB are you out there?

Cheers, 
Lachlan


----------



## Dickyboy

Absolutely stunning models Lachlan.


----------



## Samsette

I can only repeat what Dickyboy says. What talent we have among our crew, from Shipbuilder's miniatures to your 1/96 and, what a joy to behold. Thanks gfor sharing it.


----------



## Frank P

Lachlan said:


> It's nearly two years since I last posted anything about the model of QE2 I am making. I am happy to say that there has been progress in that time.
> 
> 
> 
> JB are you out there?
> 
> Cheers,
> Lachlan


I am sorry to tell you that John Briggs passed away a while a while ago....


----------



## Lachlan

Thank you Frank P for letting me know. I am very very sorry to hear that news.


----------



## Paul Braxton

That's an absolutely beautiful model, Lachlan. May I ask, as a novice in this game, how do you model the hull, and what materials do you use for that?
Best regards.


----------



## Lachlan

Paul, I used a body plan for the hull to get the shape right and made frames from plywood with a central stiffener that keeps everything straight and square. Then I block in the spaces between the frames with balsa and spend a long time planing and sanding it fair. 
The model at 3 metres long is too big to use a plank on frame method as it takes some years to make the model during which time it is exposed to temperatures from 40c + in summer to sometimes in winter -2 or -3c, the expansion/contraction is coped with by making the hull solidly blocked.
There are probably other ways of doing it but this works for me!
I am sorry to hear the news about ben 27. There's too much of this happening.


----------



## jg grant

A magnificent model mate. May I suggest you post your pictures to Paul Freshney of Model Boats magazine. He would be delighted I'm sure to print your pictures and construction details in the monthly magazine.
Details can be obtained from google. Well done.


----------



## jerome morris

Simply beautiful! And big!


----------



## ART6

I am filled with admiration for this model; I wish I had such skill! One question though that I have to ask is -- your models are large, and unless you have a very big house, where do you find space to display them? Or do you offer them to shipping companies, museums, or such like?


----------



## Lachlan

Thank you for your kind and encouraging comments.

Well ART6, you have hit on a good point. The model of Oriana which is 2.7m long has found a spot in our home and makes an interesting display piece. The model of Moshulu, a sailing vessel found a home in a museum which leaves the model of QE2.

The question of where it is to go when it is finally finished hasn't been finalised by our "How-many-models-can-a-home-house" committee. The committee members, namely my wife and me, will deliberate on this when the model is nearer completion.


----------



## RHP

Lachlan your patience and dedication is a lesson to us all. One of our kitchen cabinet doors is sagging at the moment and despite my best efforts over the weekend it is actually sagging more now than before. There's more daylight showing through the bottle of Tanqueray No10, but the door looks pretty sad.


----------



## Paul Braxton

Lachlan, may I trouble you with one more question?

When you have your models finished and ready to display, do you put them inside a glass (or clear plastic) display case, I wonder? Reason I'm curious, is because when I finally manage to finish HMB "Endeavour", I really don't want it closed away in admittedly, pristine conditions, inside a cabinet. Obviously that means trouble with dust! And, no doubt, accidental damage by rampaging cats, etc. But somehow, the idea of having it locked away seems anathema to me.

I have the idea that I will go along with a fine paintbrush, no doubt Kokinsky sable! and carefully move the dust off any surfaces where it has dared to collect, at the same time very carefully attending the careful movements with even more careful movements of a micro vacuum cleaner of some type, possibly similar to what I used to use when cleaning the insides of HIFI units, or marine electronic equipment, so that the dust doesn't just simply settle back down in a slightly different position.

Now with a ship like the "Endeavour", or any sailing vessel, there seems to be an inherent problem with not affecting the many lines and other delicate parts when doing the above. Just interested in your take on this one, as someone with so much experience and skill.

Good luck with your siting of the QE2. I hope the committee comes up with a perfect spot for her. She deserves it.

Best regards, Paul


----------



## Lachlan

RHP, the beauty of the light shining through the Tanqueray bottle sounds much more impressive than even the best fitting cabinet door. I'd leave it.

Paul: yours is a more difficult question. Having noticed the propensity of people to want to touch my models, I'd borrow some of (maybe a lot of) RHP's Tanqueray if I had to watch the irresistible urge people have to touch models, especially one as delicate as your Endeavour.

We chose an all-glass case for Oriana because we wanted the model to be the feature, not the case.

But if cases are anathema to you then it's the regular dust removal route for you. 

As for glass versus acrylic (or Perspex, I don't know if there is any difference) for the case, glass is for me the only answer as, unless you go with a very thick acrylic, there's a limit to how rigid acrylic will be. Depends on how big your model is.

Also, glass is easy to clean and doesn't lose its gloss or get scratched.

I do have one tip if you do go with a case: the coatings and glue keep going off for a surprisingly long time after the model is finished so it is a good idea to make sure that if you do have a case, the lid can be left ajar from time to time to let air circulate inside the case. Otherwise you get a sort of film build-up, a bit like the inside of the glass inside your car.

The other benefit of an openable case is that if, through temperature variations or any other cause you need to get to the model to re-tension your maze of lines you can at least get to them.

As for rampaging cats.......you might be a cat person so I won't proffer a suggestion about that.


----------



## makko

Lachlan,
Any chance of some update photos?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## tom roberts

*Lachlans models*

What skill unbelievable,to produce these wonderful models and to such a scale breathtaking.


----------



## Lachlan

Here are two photos of the model showing the railings being fitted along the Boat Deck and at the stern. Please bear in mind the model is far from finished and a lot of detailing and touching up is still required.

The Boat Deck railings have to be put on together with their timber capping before the davits and other details can be done.

There's quite a long way to go yet but you will get the drift from these pictures.


----------



## Paul Braxton

Thanks for that, Lachlan. I'm very much obliged, and boy, I just had a look at the close-up shots of QE2's rails and decking. Only one word for it: WOW!! It feels exactly as if you're looking at a photo of part of the great ship herself. I think your skill is sans pareil, as the French might say. Well done indeed. 
I'm curious about your choice of timbers for the decking, and also for the rails. As the purist I suspect you may be, it crosses my mind that you might be even using some of the same timbers as the original ship's. I know I probably would go down that route. There was always something particularly pleasing about those hefty pieces of capping timbers. Always a great pleasure to lean over the bridge wing and feel that beautifully rounded, smooth teak, or mahogany, or whatever it was on those older Port Liners, for instance. Also, the decks were a particular pleasure to see and to walk on. Something about all that wood.

Your comments about the protective casings, etc., were very much appreciated. Being fairly isolated and without neighbours (what bliss that is!) out in the country, we don't get many visitors, and those who do find us are usually too intimidated to do much in the way of touching anything, let alone something so delicate (and precious) as the 1/48 "Endeavour". 

(Having said that, what is it about musical instruments, where visitors feel they can just go and pick up one's precious guitar and start playing, or fiddling with it, all without a word, or a simple polite "Do you mind if I..."?) So far, as a painter in oils and so forth, nobody has ever even ventured to put out a finger, 'see if it's dry yet'! Must be my off-putting scowl or demeanour whenever they get too close. Come to think on it, maybe that's why we don't get too many visitors! (Only joking).

My "Endeavour" is still in the 'hulk' phase, with me spending an inordinate amount of time doing the outer hull planking. I got sucked in to trying to be a shipwright in miniature, making each plank from handmade veneers, all treenailed into place with hardwood trunnels, each carefully cut to scale from suitable pieces of acacia, or ti-tree (manuka) as we have growning in our garden here in rural New Zealand. I find this part of the build by far and away the hardest yet faced, and quite offputting in many ways, yet I think I've finally learned that it's the journey, not the destination that's important in life..

Anyway, she's taking shape, and a pleasing one, too, if I may say so. Almost like a living thing with all those curves. Now I've done so much extra work on her, I'm a bit more au fait with how it all works, this ship model building. For me, it's a bit like entering the world of the ship herself each session, if you know what I mean, and I'm sure you do. Being short-sighted, means I can focus on minute details if needed, from not much more than a centimetre away, or closer. Before you know it, you're not actually working on a scale model, but the real thing in some weird way. The world of the ship, indeed! Can't wait (oh yes I think I can!) to start the upperworks, and looking forward especially to carving my own great cabin quarter light, the details of the windows and decoration on the transom, etc., etc. And that's before I get to the miles of rigging and masts...

Oh, well, better get on with it. Thanks for your interest. People often say to me "Crikey! You're lucky to be able to do all these things. Wish I could." To which I usually think to myself ... "Er yes, but actually it's all about hard work and long hours of toil..."

Best regards, Paul


----------



## Peregrine

Can I see the blueprints that you made for the ship? I'm trying to build my own QE2 But lack full deckplans/blueprints for her


----------



## makko

Many thanks Lachlan for the close up photo update. I can only echo Paul's comments - A remarkable labour of love!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Lachlan

Hi Peregrine,
I obtained a body plan for QE2 from the University of Glasgow Archives. As you know, that is a plan that shows the shape of the hull of the ship from midships forward on one half and midships aft on the other half.

The plans basically got wrecked whilst taking off the shapes for the frames and subsequent enlarging to the scale I used. 

If you go looking at the U of G archives, make sure you don't get the plans for Q3, the ship that was not built. They do have plans for QE2 (Q4) but they were not aware at the time that the plan they thought was QE2 was in fact Q3. All you need to do is make sure that the ship number on the plan is 736 and not another number that denoted Q3.
Good luck


----------



## Peregrine

Lachlan said:


> Hi Peregrine,
> I obtained a body plan for QE2 from the University of Glasgow Archives. As you know, that is a plan that shows the shape of the hull of the ship from midships forward on one half and midships aft on the other half.
> 
> The plans basically got wrecked whilst taking off the shapes for the frames and subsequent enlarging to the scale I used.
> 
> If you go looking at the U of G archives, make sure you don't get the plans for Q3, the ship that was not built. They do have plans for QE2 (Q4) but they were not aware at the time that the plan they thought was QE2 was in fact Q3. All you need to do is make sure that the ship number on the plan is 736 and not another number that denoted Q3.
> Good luck


Thanks! Where do I check on their website?


----------



## shippix

A chap I know knocked up this model of the H.M.S. Ark Royal over a 25 year period.





Peter.


----------



## tom roberts

some time back one of our brethren was looking for plans of the Lilla Dan.i was cleaning out my garage and have come across plans and bits and pieces ,if he is still looking please let me know,


----------



## Lachlan

The chap you know just "knocked this up"? That is a spectacular model. I note he says he's an electrician which accounts for his skill at electronics but what a model! Fantastic. Thanks for drawing our attention to it.


----------



## bbyrne98

I bought a 1:450 QE2 kit in Nagoya in 1982, built it in 2002 and broke it in 2018 .. last week in fact. 'It wasn't the fall itself what killed it, but hitting the office floor'. Lo and behold, same week, up on eBay comes the very same kit (albeit Revell), £40, only to be pipped at the post by an extra £1. So my question is - does anyone know where I might find a replacement, at a reasonable price?


----------



## David Wilcockson

There are a couple on ebay today not sure if they are the size you require though.


----------



## bbyrne98

David Wilcockson said:


> There are a couple on ebay today not sure if they are the size you require though.


Thanks for that David. There are some 1:600 (for the best part of £100) but I'll recheck in case I overlooked something.


----------



## 72mg656

It's a very long time since I posted anything about the model of QE2 that I have now finished. Well, finished for the second time.
I finished the model in November 2019 and it was put in its glass case at home. Then when our Golden Retriever got enthusiastic about being taken for a walk she bumped a chair which hit the case and smashed it, badly damaging the model. She (the dog) wondered why I was in tears, but she went for her walk and forgot about it!
I then repaired the model over the next eight months. We got a new glass case, this time on a steel frame. The model is 1/96 scale so it is about 3.2 metres long.


----------

